# PetGuard Lifespan



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

I am new to the forum and have not seen anyone meniton this food. 
I have had great luck feeding it and also the canned formulas.
INGREDIENTS: 
Fresh Chicken, Chicken Meal, Ground Whole Brown Rice, Oatmeal, Chicken Fat Preserved With Vitamins C and E (Natural Mixed Tocopherols), Whole Eggs, Dried Carrots, Dried Celery, Dried Sweet Potatoes, Sunflower Oil, Ester-C (Source of Vitamin C), Garlic Powder, Dried Kelp, Alfalfa Meal, Monosodium Phosphate, Potassium Chloride, Taurine, Yucca Schidigera Extract, Vitamin A Acetate, D-Alpha Tocopherol (Source of Vitamin E Supplement), D-Activated Plant Sterol (Source of Vitamin D2), Thiamine Mononitrate (Vitamin B1), Vitamin B12 Supplement, Riboflavin Supplement (Vitamin B2), Choline Chloride, Inositol, Niacin, Calcium Pantothenate, Biotin, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride (Source of Vitamin B6), Zinc Amino Acid Chelate, Calcium Amino Acid Chelate, Iron Amino Acid Chelate, Folic Acid, Manganese Amino Acid Chelate, Copper Amino Acid Chelate, Cobalt Amino Acid Chelate, Sodium Selenite. 

GUARANTEED ANALYSIS: 
CRUDE PROTEIN.......................24.00% (Min.) 
CRUDE FAT...............................15.00% (Min.) 
CRUDE FIBER ...........................4.00% (Max.) 
ASH ..........................................7.00% (Max.) 
MOISTURE ..............................12.00% (Max.) 
CALCIUM ...................................1.20% (Min.) 
PHOSPHORUS.............................1.0% (Min.) 
*VITAMIN C...........................500 Mg/Kg (Min.) 
VITAMIN E .............................250 IU/Kg (Min.) 
*FATTY ACIDS (Omega 3).............0.80% (Min.) 

I also add fresh cooked meat and veggies (a spoonful or so to their 1/4 cup twice a day).


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

This food has alot of grains in it and corn. It really doesnt have a high meat conent either. and is 24% protein so not that great!

This is one product I would not feed my dogs ever!:tongue:


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I never tried it, though I saw some at the store the other day. It looks decent, only 2 grain sources compare to 3-4 some others have, but low protein concerns me, I would like to see at least 32%, but its good that youre adding meat to it.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

wags said:


> This food has alot of grains in it and corn. It really doesnt have a high meat conent either. and is 24% protein so not that great!
> 
> This is one product I would not feed my dogs ever!:tongue:


There is no corn in it, wags. 
I am ok with the lower protein content, as I add extra meat to it. Any higher protein than that then my guys start putting on too much weight.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Yeah, I was wondering about the corn comment too. I re-read the ingredients 3 times just to make sure I wasn't going crazy! haha


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Hmmmm??? These are the ingredienats on the super premium one!
INGREDIENTS: 
Fresh Chicken, Chicken Meal, Ground Whole Brown Rice, Ground Whole Yellow Corn, Oatmeal, Poultry Fat Preserved With Vitamins C and E (Natural Mixed Tocopherols), Whole Eggs, Dried Carrots, Dried Celery, Dried Sweet Potatoes, Sunflower Oil, Ester-C (Source of Vitamin C), Garlic Powder, Dried Kelp, Alfalfa Meal, Monosodium Phosphate, Potassium Chloride, Yucca Schidigera Extract, Vitamin A Acetate, D-Alpha Tocopherol (Source of Vitamin E Supplement), D-Activated Plant Sterol (Source of Vitamin D2), Thiamine Mononitrate (Vitamin B1), Vitamin B12 Supplement, Riboflavin Supplement (Vitamin B2), Choline Chloride, Inositol, Niacin, Calcium Pantothenate, Biotin, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride (Source of Vitamin B6), Zinc Amino Acid Chelate, Calcium Amino Acid Chelate, Iron Amino Acid Chelate, Folic Acid, Menadione Sodium Bisulfite Complex (Source of Vitamin K), Manganese Amino Acid Chelate, Copper Amino Acid Chelate, Cobalt Amino Acid Chelate, Sodium Selenite. 



GUARANTEED ANALYSIS: 
CRUDE PROTEIN 24.00% (Min.) 
CRUDE FAT 15.00% (Min.) 
CRUDE FIBER 4.00% (Max.) 
ASH 7.00% (Max.) 
MOISTURE 12.00% (Max.) 
CALCIUM 1.20% (Min.) 
PHOSPHORUS 1.0% (Min.) 
*VITAMIN C 500 Mg/Kg (Min.) 
VITAMIN E 250 IU/Kg (Min.) 
*FATTY ACIDS (Omega 3) 0.80% (Min.) 
FATTY ACIDS (Omega 6) 4.2% (Min.) 

This is then not the one your talking about??????????


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

No. That's the old formula. Look at the ingredients I posted in the first post. Corn has been removed for more than a year now.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

I haven't fed it for a few months now, since I've switched to raw ,but it was one of the better performers for my guys.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Ahhhh I see they improved their formula! But I still dont know if I like that idea of Them putting corn in and then take corn out! I guess Its good though then that they are improving there formula! But I still like like EVO and ORIJEN and other premium brands!:smile:


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2009)

Actually this food isn't so bad, when you compare it to supermarket stuff. With so many different kinds of kibble on the market, it's hard to mention each and every one of them.

PetGuard is a good company. I've had a pleasant experience dealing with them in the past, but not for kibble. 

It's a good thing, isn't it, that PetGuard realized that corn, soy, wheat, and yeast aren't exactly ideal ingredients for kibble.


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

What's the point of Ground Whole Brown Rice, Oatmeal, Dried Carrots, Dried Celery, Dried Sweet Potatoes?


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2009)

jdatwood said:


> What's the point of Ground Whole Brown Rice, Oatmeal, Dried Carrots, Dried Celery, Dried Sweet Potatoes?


I understand that dogs don't derive any nutritional benefits from the above ingredients but in comparison to other kibble brands this one isn't so bad.

I just started basic obedience training classes with my Lab last week. The trainer stated that it was a very good idea to feed a dog vegetables. That had me scratching my head.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

LabbieMama said:


> I understand that dogs don't derive any nutritional benefits from the above ingredients but in comparison to other kibble brands this one isn't so bad.
> 
> I just started basic obedience training classes with my Lab last week. The trainer stated that it was a very good idea to feed a dog vegetables. That had me scratching my head.


This is true, as far as fillers go. 

Its obvious that not all trainers know the basics when it comes to canine nutrition LOL


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

LabbieMama said:


> I understand that dogs don't derive any nutritional benefits from the above ingredients but in comparison to other kibble brands this one isn't so bad.


I guess you could equate that to this McDonald's happy meal doesn't provide any nutritional benefits for my kids but compared to a box of twinkies it's not so bad :wink::wink::biggrin:



LabbieMama said:


> I just started basic obedience training classes with my Lab last week. The trainer stated that it was a very good idea to feed a dog vegetables. That had me scratching my head.


We were VERY disappointed when we took Akasha in for puppy training. The trainer was recommending a LOT of wrong things to people regarding treats, feeding, etc. 

I personally think they should stick to teaching sit/stay and leave nutrition & treats to people that know what they're talking about.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

jdatwood said:


> We were VERY disappointed when we took Akasha in for puppy training. The trainer was recommending a LOT of wrong things to people regarding treats, feeding, etc.
> 
> I personally think they should stick to teaching sit/stay and leave nutrition & treats to people that know what they're talking about.



I've gone to several different puppy kindergartens with various dogs and I consider it mostly just a way to socialize the puppy. I have yet to find the perfect puppy kindergarten that teaches the way I want plus knows anything about feeding the dog. 

We took Rocky to puppy kindergarten at Petsmart. The only reason we went there was to get him out in public and used to strange people trying to pet him. He was really shy in the beginning but after 9 weeks of visiting the store he got to where he would just march right in and head straight to the 'classroom'. He actually would snuggle with his teacher who was a young college student. They also limit puppy school to just 3 puppies so he was never overwhelmed by too much activity going on around him. 

I would use them again for a puppy, knowing that his real training was going to be done at home.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

chowder said:


> I've gone to several different puppy kindergartens with various dogs and I consider it mostly just a way to socialize the puppy. I have yet to find the perfect puppy kindergarten that teaches the way I want plus knows anything about feeding the dog.
> 
> We took Rocky to puppy kindergarten at Petsmart. The only reason we went there was to get him out in public and used to strange people trying to pet him. He was really shy in the beginning but after 9 weeks of visiting the store he got to where he would just march right in and head straight to the 'classroom'. He actually would snuggle with his teacher who was a young college student. They also limit puppy school to just 3 puppies so he was never overwhelmed by too much activity going on around him.
> 
> I would use them again for a puppy, knowing that his real training was going to be done at home.


That is pretty much what we did with Akasha. But here in Denver we have a rescue organization that has a huge facility that holds puppy socialization classes. Not only do they let the puppies play for like an hour, but they stop twice for only 5 minutes to go over basic training. They rely on you to do most of the work at home. The thing I liked most about it was that they would hold every 3 weeks a special class that brought in all kinds of things that dogs run into on a regular basis. Such as a wheelchair, people with big hats, etc.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

danemama08 said:


> That is pretty much what we did with Akasha. But here in Denver we have a rescue organization that has a huge facility that holds puppy socialization classes. Not only do they let the puppies play for like an hour, but they stop twice for only 5 minutes to go over basic training. They rely on you to do most of the work at home. The thing I liked most about it was that they would hold every 3 weeks a special class that brought in all kinds of things that dogs run into on a regular basis. Such as a wheelchair, people with big hats, etc.


I wish we had something like tht here in Utah, but not even close. 
Daycares are great for socialization, but most don't allow them in until 4 months (for rabies vaccines) which IMO is later than they should start. I also like for them to play with dogs their own age. In my daycare experience- mature adult dogs aren't the most accepting of new excited puppies.

I also recommend to people to check with their humane society- a lot of them do training classes, including puppy classes, but few people know that.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

A lot of the training schools here didn't let the puppies come until they were over 4 months and had all their shots. I actually had a hard time finding a class for young puppies. Petsmart was about the only one and they didn't let the puppies play and wrestle with each other before class started. 

I would love to have one here that let puppies just play and meet 'friends' before class. Two of the classes that I attended had trainers that were scared of my Chows and they were just little baby puppies at the time!. Unfortunately you just never know what kind of trainer you are going to get until you actually start the classes (and pay the fee).


----------

